# Garden Fly



## kalgra (Aug 21, 2016)

Which is better between these two crops?

1.



20160820-IMG_6813-Edit by Kristian Algra, on Flickr




2.



20160820-IMG_6813-Edit-2 by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 21, 2016)

I vote for photo 2.

Nice shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

This is so good, I missed it.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 23, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> This is so good, I missed it.



Thanks! I think I decided I like 2 the best.


----------

